# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess I will start. Waiting on Monday to see how she really runs.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Im pray for a sunny weekend please ..Got her all cleaned up


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

capt. david said:


> I guess I will start. Waiting on Monday to see how she really runs.


That is one fine sled, whats on the back?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

capt. david said:


> I guess I will start. Waiting on Monday to see how she really runs.


You dog !!!! I am jealous.:biggrin:....Very nice ride.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

capt. david said:


> I guess I will start. Waiting on Monday to see how she really runs.


VERY NICE!! Congratulations you lucky duck!!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Kenner21 said:


> That is one fine sled, whats on the back?


X2!!! Looks like f200's. Nice


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Headed to the state championships in Baytown today. Wish my girl the best of luck! (8U)


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

capt. david said:


> I guess I will start. Waiting on Monday to see how she really runs.


I just had to wipe the drool off my keyboard...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nice rides! 

Mosquito patrol was out last night. Tree frogs fascinate me, and I love the way they feel.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

FINZ UP


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple I did before the rain


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

bill said:


> Couple I did before the rain


Bill those are amazing!!!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Son somewhere in the Rockies*

/


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

bill said:


> Couple I did before the rain


Very nice.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few picts from Indy 500 weekend*

Had a blast at the Indy 500... 5 days in a great city


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Burp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Comfort is very important for us older folks.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Squealers and greenheads next door. They visit every afternoon.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maritime (Aug 28, 2007)

*San Bernard River Flood 2014*

This was on Wednesday afternoon. I saw this boat sinking in the lift while taking our boat to the ramp. I came back and his neighbor and I pumped the water out and tied the boat to a tree. The owner lived in the Houston area and the water came up so fast that he wasn't able to make it to save it.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

ComeFrom? said:


> Comfort is very important for us older folks.


Looks nice but that bowl is only deep enough for the girls.:biggrin:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

cool eagle i found on the internet



don't plant bushes near your pedestal.......they don't mix with electrical.





this was on a 15 month old home........it sucks being hot with no AC.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few more Indy picts*

This was an amazing place it was great seeing A.J. Foyts winning cars cars in person also ran across one of his dirt cars while I was sight seeing, The last pict is a replica of how the garages were set up back in the day they


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Some yf tuna action...








A 29" trout caught at noon in 15" of water on Memorial Day!!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

A little bull I caught on a founder rig in 18" of water (released)








A couple of reds with Pops








Power Nap!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Garden is cranking out some nice beans and zuchini already
2. Koi 
3. Alligator at mineola nature preserve
4. Emily with a rough earth snake


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few higher quality picts from Indy 500*

we sat in the penthouse Paddock section so we had a good view these are a few picts taken by one of the guys in our group on race day ....as you can see in last pict its a mess when 350,000 people leave a rece


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

donkeyman said:


> This was an amazing place it was great seeing A.J. Foyts winning cars cars in person also ran across one of his dirt cars while I was sight seeing, The last pict is a replica of how the garages were set up back in the day they


I think the last pic is Andy Granatelli's turbine car. Driven by Parnelli Jones, and broke a ~$1.00 part while leading and two laps to go.

Just a guess, from memory.

Great pics! I am jealous.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Kisatchie National Forest*

We always try to take week long camping trip before school lets out and the parks fill up. Last week was spent in Duck Commander land in Northern Louisiana, Kisatchie National Forest near Minden, La. Definitely worth the trip...if it's peace and quiet in God's country you are looking for.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Cottonmouth*

Found this little fella in our creek.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Memorial Day Weekend*

Living on River Time!!! Party at Monkey Fist.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bill said:


> Couple I did before the rain


You are quite the craftsman. Those are beautiful.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

tuning in all the way from nm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

*5/29/2014 Sabine*

#1 Son with a good day on reds and trout
Jack Crevalle on a trout reel
Great Sunset
Extra spots
Summer is here!


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

*One more*

Oops


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Red Fest*

Worked the Red Fest all weekend and was able to bring my daughter and her friend out on Saturday, then my wife and one of her friends on Sunday.

Lynard Skyndard

Larry the Cable Guy

Somehow my daughter was able to weasel her way up to the stage, I think this is a pic with a member of Big and Rich

Tim McGraw

Another time at the track when we went up in the tower

X-Games next weekend

My son gave us a student lead conference this week. Will be in 5th grade next year....

My wife and I watching Florida Georgia Line


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Hangin' out at McNeil Junction..

Texas Eagle Northbound on the way to Fort Worth -










Crossing the Austin NW/Cap Metro Diamond -










Local Turn running light on the way downtown


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Steak from Saturday mmm

my lil guy got a kick out of this car.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*My son Reports to USMMA July, 2 2014*

This was Memorial day in San Antonio at a send off for all of the nominees John Cornyn made to all of the 5 service academies. We were honored to meet Major General Patrick H. Brady; Congressional Medal of Honor recipient, and Major General John F. Nichols. Shown along with My son and Senator Cornyn. I am proud to say that along with the appointment received from the Academy Joshua will also be pitching for the Kings Point Mariners baseball team.

Capt David, Love the new boat! you know I kind of like those Contenders.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Maritime said:


> This was on Wednesday afternoon. I saw this boat sinking in the lift while taking our boat to the ramp. I came back and his neighbor and I pumped the water out and tied the boat to a tree. The owner lived in the Houston area and the water came up so fast that he wasn't able to make it to save it.


Green to you!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Dang, Aren't ya Hungry ? Friday Eats*

Klever n his Cath. This dog can flat out Feech.

Speckled Trout Robinson Crusoe style

Blue Corn Tortilla Chop Speckled Trout topped with a Roasted Red Pepper Honey Vinaigrette ( not Ketchup ) sided with a Red and White CousCous Salad.

Feech Cakes with Salmon, Mahi Mahi and Baby Shrimp topped with a Sriracha Yogurt Sauce bedded on a SW Slaw.

Recipe from 2cool Alabama Easy Alabama Rib Recipe

Crawfeech ( My arm was twisted to cook em again with Beerz )

Tandoori Chicken n Kachumber Salad

Blue Corn Tortilla Chop Speckled Trout - Man this one was over the top..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Our Guide Cup team from last year.









Couple nice bucks in Cotulla.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-My granddaughter Alexandra and my kiddos palying in the pool at the beachouse last weekend.

-My oldest son Daniel went on a solo wade in Mansfield on Tuesday morning, breaking in the new Calcutta he got for his birthday, he caught these 2 keeper trout before getting scared out of the water by a shark.


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Coco bear


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Got there just in time. San Bernard river flood. Anyone missing a Jon boat?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a picture of a picture taken at the annual Utopia cowboy rodeo last Saturday night during the pouring down rain storm. It has not been Photoshop or touched up in any way, that is rain coming down.
Cowboys are tough.








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishermanSailor (Dec 6, 2012)

Maritime said:


> This was on Wednesday afternoon. I saw this boat sinking in the lift while taking our boat to the ramp. I came back and his neighbor and I pumped the water out and tied the boat to a tree. The owner lived in the Houston area and the water came up so fast that he wasn't able to make it to save it.


Good looking out!! I'm sure he appreciates it. A case I think would show how much.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Cubera, that is an awesome photo! Send it Western Horseman magazine.

My blondes saddled up for Academic Awards banquet. Blonde on the left got a State award for FCCLA. Blonde in the middle just retired from teaching today. Blonde on the right got a Patriot's Essay Scholarship.

Part of my fence from the flood.

Water bubbling out of the ground like a spring.

Turtle-proof fence


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Today Ling on the fly


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

cubera said:


> This is a picture of a picture taken at the annual Utopia cowboy rodeo last Saturday night during the pouring down rain storm. It has not been Photoshop or touched up in any way, that is rain coming down.
> Cowboys are tough.
> View attachment 1390498
> 
> ...


That's a cool picture. The rain makes it look like a painting.


----------



## cparkerc (Feb 12, 2010)

*Captain Dave...question for you*



Captain Dave said:


> Klever n his Cath. This dog can flat out Feech.
> 
> Speckled Trout Robinson Crusoe style
> 
> ...


Been wanting to ask this for a while and I have never seen mention of it...is cooking something you do professionally or is it a hobby for you? You sure know what you are doing and take lots of care doing it. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

cparkerc said:


> Been wanting to ask this for a while and I have never seen mention of it...is cooking something you do professionally or is it a hobby for you? You sure know what you are doing and take lots of care doing it. Have a good weekend.


I come home and my house is dark and my pots are cold.. Santana..lol

Few yrs back I did not have to cook that much. That person has left the casa. I been cooking ever since. I don't eat out much because what I like to eat is usually 20 dollar meals and up.

Fresh.. Just about all ingredients are always fresh. Lots of stops at Sprouts and markets and my garden and the pond and the woods. I also control the salt intake.

Appreciate the kind words. Maybe one day a gal will come along that like to cook..lol I know I have many proposals.. even from Men..lol :tongue:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Made a business trip this week to Geismar La / Baton Rouge area and wanted to see the 
LSU stadium. Here are a few of stadium and "Mike the Tiger"


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*All 2coolers.*

Who are they?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Heres the pics I've promised from my old military days*

This first group is taken in '63 in the Dental Clinic at Camp Schwab on the north end of Okinawa and in the little village of Henoko just outside the base.
1. Camp Schwab Headquarters bldg.
2. Me with weekend duty
3. In my cubicle in the barracks fixin' ta go on liberty
4. Some of the girls that worked in the barracks cleaning and doing laundry.
5. The main drag of the residential part of Henoko
6. I took my laundry out to a woman in the ville and she did all the laundry for the guys in my medical and dental group. This is their house.
7. This is her little girl who was a doll and all the guys just doted on her and always took her little gifts and candy.
8. Here she is on her own with Mamasan in the back ground

More pics of Camp Schwab and Henoko comin' up....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Here's a few more then,

1. Another pic of the house
2. This beach is actually on the base. Many a sunburn was had there.
3. Me and my '62 Honda 125 Dream in front of the clinic.
4. Me and a buddy pullin' outta the parking lot of the clinic. I'm in the fore ground.
5. Camp Schwab was a long narrow base and was on a pretty steep incline. There was an enlisted mans club at the top of the hill, strangely enough called the hilltop club and one at the bottom of the hill called the Surfside club. I liked the Surfside club best because it was closer to the beach and also because of the great group of girls that worked there as waitresses and dance hostesses. This is a pic of the ones I could round up one Saturday afternoon


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*some pics from Kadena Air Base and around the Island*

1 and 2. Outside the Kadena Airmans Club.
3. At a quiet table in the corner
4 and 5. some of the scenery up on the northern end of the island way past where there are any military bases.
6 and7. Hwy 1 on the East China Sea side of the island.
8. A group of local kids enjoying a little play time on the beach in their little village.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Japan*

In January and February the doctor I worked for and I were sent to the base of Mt. Fuju in Japan with the 3rd Marine Division as part of the medical and dental support group for their foul weather training. Here's a few pics from that experience.

1. This is Doctor Bates and me taken on Okinawa just before we left for Japan
2. We had a small airstream trailer converted into a one-chair dental clinic and this is Doc Bates at the front, main, and only door.
3. This is me with a patient inside the trailer. 
4. Me adjusting dentures for the girl that always cut my hair on the base barber shop (yes I had hair!) There's more to that story but I'll save it for another time.
5. There is a little town outside the base called Gotemba. There is an orphanage there run by Canadian and French nuns. this is our driver with some of the kids.
6. This is Doc Bates holding one of the kids that attached herself to him.

That the show for this week. I have a lot more pic and even some from Vietnam but they are all on slides and so far I haven't found out how to get them into digital form The slide are cut for mounting in the little paper frames and last I check the strip of frames needs to be about 5 frames long to use in the print equipment.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool pictures Walkin Jack.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> I come home and my house is dark and my pots are cold.. Santana..lol
> 
> Few yrs back I did not have to cook that much. That person has left the casa. I been cooking ever since. I don't eat out much because what I like to eat is usually 20 dollar meals and up.
> 
> ...


Ps. I been cooking since my mom n dad let me at age 4 .. butter trout lemon eat. I just took it to another level

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Grew a few onions









Baby girls dance recital


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool pics!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Who are they?


Larry, curly, and moe


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Larry, curly, and moe


 Correct green to you!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We just had our 33rd Anniversary ... my favorite pic of the love of my life and I



Barge a coming down the river



Dragonfly on the fan pull


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got this pic of Harley getting his first haircut today. He'll be a year old June 9th, it don't seem possible.


----------

